# Best lightweight western saddles for the plus sized rider :)



## dnttouchmyramen

Hello all! I'm wondering what lightweight western saddles you all have had success with! Preferably in the lower price range ( I know you get what you pay for, but for now, I don't have much to spend!). Any certain brands you have had luck with? :-o How are Abettas? I was also looking at the new Wintec western trail saddle, anyone have that and like it? Thanks guys!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

No Abettas. Just no. Put you in a horrible position and just super uncomfortable.

I've heard that Big Horns are amazing rides for synthetics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

I bought a no name saddle for cheap as I figured I would get something cheap to start out on and then buy a decent saddle as I progress.. It's a synthetic, and my BO said its great quality for a no name, its light and she said its comfortable to ride in, plus it seems to fit my mare well.. I plan on keeping it for a year or so, then gettign something better


----------



## dnttouchmyramen

Drafty, I've been hearing alot of good feedback about the bighorns! I'll have to do my research on them. My friend swears by hers!


----------



## BB Marie

I have a Big Horn synthetic. It is extremely comfortable to ride in. If you are used to riding in an all leather saddle there are some differences. The fenders aren't as heavy & you have to adjust to picking up your stirrups differently. That being said I twist all of my leather fenders, if I don't my knees hurt. The Big Horn is so much easier to toss up on the horses too.


----------



## Golden Horse

Why are you looking for a lightweight saddle? If it is because a lightweight saddle is easier to carry around and throw up on your horse, then fair enough. If it is an attempt to lighten the overall weight that your horse is carrying, then well it is not quite that simplistic.

A heavier, well fitting saddle, that puts you in a good secure position makes the horses load easier to carry and can certainly offset those few extra pounds.

Having said that I really liked my Abetta endurance saddle and it fit well enough.


----------



## trailhorserider

I had a Bighorn synthetic roper style for years and loved it. But it never fit any of my horses very well. Super comfy for me though. :-(

What worries me about synthetics is that if the tree doesn't fit your horse perfectly, there is not much there to buffer the points/edges of the tree other than your saddle pad. With a leather saddle, there is at least leather under the tree to help distribute the weight and blunt the saddle tree edges. 

I am a plus sized rider but I have personally given up on finding a good lightweight saddle. Now I just ride in western ranch saddles because they are high quality compared to what I used to own. I hope the horses don't mind too much. But I have sacrificed lightweight for better quality.


----------



## anndankev

I really like my Abetta(s). My first is a classic round skirt style, it fits my horses well and is comfortable, easy care, lightweight, and convenient. Unfortunately it is also a bright purplish/pink. 

So I began a search for a black one, I tried a Bighorn that had leather jockeys and cordura fenders. I did not like the feel beneath my leg of the drop off there.

I also have an Abetta endurance with an extra wide tree, so far it has been too wide for any of my horses; however is very comfortable for me. It is available for sale.

I have a leather saddle as well. I do not like to keep it at the barn due to dampness / dryness / dust / mold / mice .... It is beautiful and heavy, I bring it out for special occasions only.

Finally I have a black Abetta trail model which is my go to saddle. It has the fit of the classic and I really like the rigging.

Gee, that is quite a list. In my own defense though I have never bought a brand new saddle.


----------



## Drifting

I have a big horn synthetic. It is very comfortable to ride in, and suede so you stick like glue!


----------



## Saddlebag

I am going to suggest you find a good used roping saddle. The tree in those saddles are a little bigger and fit a whole lot better than the plastic trees. The ropers built 40 and 50 years ago can be had sometimes for less than $500. Don't let the age deter you. These saddles were built a lot better than what's on today's market and will last another 40-50 years with a little care.


----------



## Hang on Fi

I like my King Series. 

Abetta's are nice (inexpensive wise) but heck on your butt bones.


----------



## beau159

Golden Horse said:


> Why are you looking for a lightweight saddle? If it is because a lightweight saddle is easier to carry around and throw up on your horse, then fair enough. If it is an attempt to lighten the overall weight that your horse is carrying, then well it is not quite that simplistic.
> 
> A heavier, well fitting saddle, that puts you in a good secure position makes the horses load easier to carry and can certainly offset those few extra pounds.


I was going to say the exact same thing Golden Horse. You beat me to it. 

A good quality leather saddle with a good tree (not the fiberglass junk) is going to better distribute the weight of a plus-sized rider. And thus make it easier for the horse.


----------

